# Sim City 4 problems



## nugentni (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a new 17 inch imac with 1.25 ghz and 768 megs of ram.  I'm running os 10.3.3.  I have also installed the update for Sim City 4 and this has done nothing.  I have also deleted the pref files and tried to boot from the original but the game still crashes.  I have contacted aspyr and apple and have recieved no word.  Could anyone help me with this?  Thanks


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 25, 2004)

uninstall and reinstall (and apply patches before it's first run)


----------



## nugentni (Apr 25, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> uninstall and reinstall (and apply patches before it's first run)



I unistalled and then reinstalled and then put the patch in and this game still is not working.  Do you think that maybe I just got a bad game?  This is ridiculous.  Maybe I should just send this game in to Aspyr and let them deal with this.  I don't know what to do


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Apr 25, 2004)

Is your user folder located in /users/, because if your user folder is a separate drive it'll cause simcity 4 to crash. 
When you reinstalled sim city 4 did you first move the "SimCity 4" folder  located in documents to a another location? Because your saved could be corrupted. 

Can you be more specific about your problem?
Oh and check the console application. It's almost always useful in diagnosis.


----------



## nugentni (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried installing sim city 4 in the documents file under /users/.  Once again the game just quits after playing for a few minutes.  Everything freezes and then it just reverts back to the desktop.  After looking at the reports that I send to apple.

The console reads:Mac OS X Version 10.3.3 (Build 7F44)
2004-04-25 20:27:09 -0400
2004-04-25 20:27:14.259 HP Director (All-in-One)[329] CFLog (0): 
	CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): plist parse failed; the data is not proper UTF-8. The file name for this data could be:
	/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photo and Imaging Software/HP Photo and Imaging Director/HP Director (All-in-One).app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
	The parser will retry as in 10.2, but the problem should be corrected in the plist.
2004-04-25 20:27:14.516 HP Director (All-in-One)[329] CFLog (0): 
	CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): plist parse failed; the data is not proper UTF-8. The file name for this data could be:
	/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photo and Imaging Software/HP Photo and Imaging Director/HP Director (All-in-One).app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
	The parser will retry as in 10.2, but the problem should be corrected in the plist.
2004-04-25 20:27:18.290 HP Director (All-in-One)[329] CFLog (0): 
	CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): plist parse failed; the data is not proper UTF-8. The file name for this data could be:
	/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photo and Imaging Software/HP Photo and Imaging Director/HP Director (All-in-One).app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/InfoPlist.strings
	The parser will retry as in 10.2, but the problem should be corrected in the plist.
2004-04-25 20:34:27.442 CrashSubmitter[357] Crash report submitted!

I have no clue what to do next.  But thank all of you who have tried to help.  I'll continue to look at what all of you post, so that maybe I can come up with an answer.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 25, 2004)

looks like you have a conflict between your HP printer software and your game


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Apr 29, 2004)

I wasn't sugesting that you try to install simcity 4 into your documents folder. I was trying to tell you that simcity 4 store some file in the documents folder. By just removing the application, you would be leave those file on your computer. Those file could be the source of your problem.


----------



## Lycander (Apr 30, 2004)

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/04/29/nolf2/

It's not SimCity, but the gist of it is: QuickTime 6.5 broke compatibility with that particular game. The new 6.5.1 update corrected the problem. So my question to you is, have you updated QT recently? It may or may not fix your problem. QuickTime libraries are sometimes used by game developers for functionality such as audio/video.


----------

